
Steve Jobs by Walter Isaacson - taylorbuley
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/steve-jobs/id431617578
======
Someone
I assume that Jobs' biography is out… in the USA?

Over here in Europe, I get (paraphrasing) "your request could not be
completed. The article you requested is, at the moment not available in this
store."

~~~
wmf
"Expected Release: Nov 21, 2011"

